# door panel removal



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all, I'm putting in some audio, and need to remove my door panels to install some stuff. Anyways I looked in my Haynes and the only diagram they show is for older models. (big surprise, pretty much everything in that book is worthless or half ass for a 96) Mine's a 96 kingcab XE. I got 2 screws in the arm rest, easy enough, the window handle is easy enough. But on the door handle there is no screw. Just this little black (plastic I think) tab behind the handle. So what am I missing here? If anyone has experience in this let me know what's up please, thanks. Just want some more info before I go breaking stuff lol


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey just take the 2 screws out from the door handel. The window crank has a really small pin in it you need to pull out with some needle nose pliers, and the door handle has that outer edge that will pop off you just need to pull on the edge. Then lift upward to get it off the top of the door and make sure you take the little cover thing off the door lock


----------



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

iamedelmann said:


> the door handle has that outer edge that will pop off you just need to pull on the edge.


You sure man? How is it secured in there? Little plastic clips? I tugged on it by hand and it's on there good, do I need to pry it off with like a flathead?


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

I just popped mine off by hand. Mines a 97 Nissan hardbody it should be the same. Just pull on one of the corners but be careful not to break it or you'll be taking a trip to the junkyard lol


----------



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

ok I got the lil slut, thanks a lot, just took some convincing, and a tooth brush LOL. My little battery terminal cleaner saves the day again...hey I was too lazy to go grab anything else. YAY!:fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I love turning objects into tools! Post some pics of the audio n shiiiiit


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

haha congrats! glad i could help


----------

